# Do I need to upgread the brakers?



## Blhh27 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am working on an older home and need to change the Recepts in one of the Bedrooms. As of 2002 (I believe) the NEC states that you must use Arc Fault protector breakers on bedrooms. Since I am only changing out recepts ( all the wireing is fine ) do I still need to upgread the breakers to Arc fault??


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=302


----------

